# Columbia MFA Creative Producing 2012



## derly (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi! Didnt see a thread for us production hopefuls sooo I started one.

Waiting begins now so how is everyone feeling? I have been trying to meet someone who is in the first creative Producing class but no luck so far.. Any around here who could re-tell some expirience?

Hope we get accepted.

D


----------



## tofu (Mar 10, 2012)

I got accepted to this program but did not get any aid so I probably won't go. Did you get in?

What other programs did you apply to for Producing?

I'm considering applying next year to NYU and U Miami, maybe Chapman too- all of these have potential scholarships.


----------



## FilmForest (Mar 10, 2012)

Columbia College or University??


----------



## tofu (Mar 12, 2012)

I applied to Columbia College, not Columbia U.

They both offer the same degree but the major differences are:

CU application was $110 (refused to waive app fee) and requires you to write 2 treatments + a lot of other stuff and the cost of the program was approx 80K. FA told me there are no scholarships.

CC waived my application fee, did not require so much work for the app (sorry but I get paid to write treatments, not the other way around), the total cost is approx 40K and they do offer some scholarships.

CC customer service was way more friendly, CU are a bunch of snobs.


----------



## ArmOff (Mar 13, 2012)

I got  accepted to the program and 

@tofu CU DOES give out financial aid and I got some, so I don't know where you got that information.


----------



## derly (Mar 13, 2012)

I got in to CC but.. Im really only interested in CU which apperantly doesnt want me...

such a dilemma now... my life future is in NY right now..


----------



## Dreamer123 (Mar 13, 2012)

ArmOff is right, and CU has financial forms for you to fill out after you apply.


----------



## tofu (Mar 13, 2012)

ArmOff, would you mind sharing how much "some" is? Half off tuition or more like a $1000 grant? 

The film dept told me they can't tell me till after I apply. I was not interested in paying $110 and going through a very time consuming application process before getting an honest answer. So I asked FA and she told me as far as she new, the only real option other than maybe some small outside grants, were loans.


----------



## giraffe87 (Mar 13, 2012)

> sorry but I get paid to write treatments, not the other way around



you sound like such a jerk. was it really necessary to point out how much better than everyone else on these boards you think you are? 

but maybe you're right. maybe you are such a great writer that columbia university should offer you a free ride and admit you without seeing any of your work. 

and you're definitely right about columbia college and columbia university offering the same degree. the only difference is the price and application process, right? hey, i hear university of phoenix has writing degrees too!


----------



## tofu (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to offend you giraffe. I'm sure I'm not the only person on this forum who's ever been paid to write a treatment. That's not what I meant at all. 

I would hope anyone who doesn't have $ to throw away would do some research before spending a lot of money and time for something that may not be the best option for them personally in the long run. I thought that was the point of this forum- to share experiences and opinions with and about these schools.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

@tofu I just got accepted for the MFA directing at CU and received a scholarship of 10.000 dollars. Guess that ain't nothing...


----------



## Dreamer123 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish you could "like" posts on here. Yup, CU does give out scholarships. 
See you in the Fall, Kaschko!


----------

